
Uber CEO Travis Kalanick Says Company Is Profitable in U.S - azanar
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/18/uber-ceo-travis-kalanick-says-company-is-profitable-in-u-s/
======
danielconde
It's interesting that the article says their competitor is 'buying up market
share" I thought Uber priced their offering at a low price to gain market
share too.

